# Tunning a Calcutta 400 TE



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a good deal on a calcutta 400TE. The reel is a work of art. I know its not the furthest casting reel, and I am as Novice as you can get when it comes to surf fishing and especially surf casting.

Well, here is my question. At the end of September, I will be going to Costa Rica to do a little surf fishing for snook. What would be the best mods I could do to this reel to get it to cast the furthest. I also need help with maybe a rod. Currently I have a 7 ft cabelas XML heavy casting rod I use with it, but I know for surf casting you need something like a 10ft or larger. So help me out. I will be using this to fish for snook off the beach and near river mouths where the further you can cast the better the chance at a big fish. Also what line do you guys recommend, BRAND? Mono or SUPERBRAID? and what SIZE.

Also, I am pretty confident I could sell this reel on ebay an make up the money I spent on it. would you guys recommend selling this one an getting something that casts a little further? I was debating whether to get a Daiwa Luna instead because I have heard they cast better. any suggestions will be appreciated

I will be using lures ranging from 1/2 oz to 3 oz, but closer to 1 oz.

Thanks in advance for the help!

-Esteban


----------



## XXX. (Aug 14, 2007)

the 400te is a nice reel. You should take the reel apart and clean out the spool bearings with lighter fluid and then re-oil them with a thin oil. You have to be able to control the reel. With the thinner oil the spool will spin faster, you have to adjust the brakes that the reel comes with. At first try fishing the reel with all the brakes on, then you can work your way til the point that on a nice day with no wind, you will be able to fish with all the brakes off and not get too many birds nest, at least 1 or 2 at the most per trip.
As for line, I would go with 30lb fireline, its the only kind of line other then mono that I use for conv. reel (from the beach or surf). For some reason fireline is the only line that has worked in the surf for me on conv. reels. Its just a little easier to use then normal braid and seems to last a long time and withsand rocks and other structure.


----------



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the recommendations, I had heard about cleaning the worm gear and putting light oil on it, but didn't think about cleaning the bearings and re-oiling them, I have some hot sauce oil do you think that will do? Or is there something better out there. I know this real isnt the furthest casting, but where it excels is after you hook a fish and have to fight it. 

I have tried most of the superlines and found spiderwire stealth to be the best one. Although I only tend to use these on spinning reels, i have used 8lb fireline on a small spinning reel and thought it was too stiff, this might be a little better for a bait caster so I will give it a try.

Anyone else want to put in their 2 cents?


----------



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

also, I was considering ordering some new bearings for it from boca bearings, I have used these bearings in the past and think they are great. you can get a 4 pack for like 30 something dollars.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Luna Vs Calucutta*

I have had both and the Luna is the best casting level wind reel I have ever thrown besides a tricked out abu cs with level wind bearing kit, cog bearings, and ceramic spool bearings. However XXX is right clean the bearings and it will make a big difference on the calcutta. 
You can buy a abu 6500 cs mag elite for $135, level wind bearing kit for $30, cog w/ bearing for $9, and ceramic spool bearings for $40 and have a great casting level wind reel. This is what I use for throwing metal for blues and spainish.
Jeb


----------



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, I should have gone to look at a Luna before buying that Calcutta. I will try cleaning it out, if not Ill go to bass pro to check out one of those Luna's and the calcutta is going on Ebay.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The TE is a great reel. Since it is new, I would only adjust the weights to your preference. I have mine on a 7' rod rated to 2 ounces on a boat rod using 20# suffix tritanium. It flat out casts a long way with a 2 ounce bucktail. Top waters are a pleasure to cast.

On a surf rod I can easily see getting 100+ yards with the suffix. Braid will be too much of a hassle in a strange land IMO. That reel fights fish like no ABU on the market, tricked out or not. What rod are you gonna use and what is it rated for?


----------



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

a 7ft cabelas xml rod its a MH though, I also have another heavy rod I might use instead depending on the lure situation, Id like to get a little bigger rod though to cast from shore.

* one quick note, when re-oiling the bearings to cast a little better do I need to clean out ALL the bearings or just the 2 on each side of the spool? (please say just the 2 on the sides of the spool...)
Those bearings inside the calcutta Te are the meanest ive ever seen stock in a real, but like they say there PACKED in grease. I don't have any lighter fluid so ill have to wait till tomorrow to soak them. How long should i soak them and then how long should i let them dry for aprox before re installing everything?

ALSO, about the weights, all the calcuttas come with extra weights and some are green and some like a pink are they all different? which ones should I have on the reel?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Fishing Fighting or Casting*

Are we talking about casting or fish fighting????
I made suggestions on a better casting reel not on fish fighting. If you upgrade the drags washers they do fine fighting big fish. To each his own....


----------



## exodus125 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jebson38 said:


> Are we talking about casting or fish fighting????
> I made suggestions on a better casting reel not on fish fighting. If you upgrade the drags washers they do fine fighting big fish. To each his own....


no dont get me wrong, my concern was the casting. I was just trying to show the calcuttas strong points. taking that reel apart last night its built very very nicely.


----------

